# Winning 2015 Vapemeet DIY Recipe



## Kalashnikov

Hi Guys,

Thought i would just share a recipe that i used for VapeMeet DIY comp. All welcome to try. Constructive criticism welcome.

This mix tastes somewhat resembles a cake. All Concentrates are TFA. 1 week steeping.

Flavour name: Peanutella

Target VG/PG Ratio : 65/35

Peanut Butter - 8%
Strawberry Ripe - 2%
Vanilla Custard - 5%
MarshMellow - 3%
Graham Cracker - 3%

Happy Vaping

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 6


----------



## ChrisFJS

Looks good. Will get the concentrates i don't have and try this 

Edit:
Will upping the vg be very detrimental to the flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

ChrisFJS said:


> Looks good. Will get the concentrates i don't have and try this
> 
> Edit:
> Will upping the vg be very detrimental to the flavour?


Not really. I made it 80/20 as well. it did need a little more steeping

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## morras

Thanks for sharing bud !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Kolashnikov said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thought i would just share a recipe that i used for VapeMeet DIY comp. All welcome to try. Constructive criticism welcome.
> 
> This mix tastes somewhat resembles a cake. All Concentrates are TFA. 1 week steeping.
> 
> Flavour name: Peanutella
> 
> Target PG/VG Ratio : 65/35
> 
> Peanut Butter - 8%
> Strawberry Ripe - 2%
> Vanilla Custard - 5%
> MarshMellow - 3%
> Graham Cracker - 3%
> 
> Happy Vaping


I really enjoyed this at the September meet, thanks for sharing 

You mentioned the PG/VG ratio at 65/35, don't you mean 35/65?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

BumbleBee said:


> I really enjoyed this at the September meet, thanks for sharing
> 
> You mentioned the PG/VG ratio at 65/35, don't you mean 35/65?


Lol correct. Thanks for spotting that 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Kolashnikov said:


> Lol correct. Thanks for spotting that 1


Maybe edit your original post for future reference?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## theyettie

Very nice of you. Thanks mate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

